# ipod touch tap tap revenge



## saby1985 (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour j'ai téléchargé le jeu tap tap revenge sur mon ipod touch, mais j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour télécharger plus de chansons pour le jeu. Je sais que c'est possible et qu'il y en a une trentaine ( je suis au canada) mais je n'arrive pas a voir ou aller ! Merci


----------



## Manic (5 Novembre 2008)

À partir du menu principal du jeu: «Download More Track» et choisir «All Tracks» pour voir toute les chansons supplémentaires disponibles.


----------

